
S Korea says recovered Covid-19 patients who retested positive didn't relapse - bookofjoe
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-south-korean-reactivated-cases-not-reinfected-experts-2020-4
======
foxyv
Reinfection has been seen before with other viruses like H1N1. It happens when
a person is exposed again to the virus too soon after the initial primary
infection. They still become immune but their immune system just didn't get a
chance to build the element necessary.

I think this may be what we're seeing in these cases.

~~~
ksaj
The full headline and article itself says something totally different than
this. It's pretty interesting if you ever get around to reading it.

> South Korea says recovered coronavirus patients who tested positive again
> did not relapse: Tests picked up 'dead virus fragments'

